# petition



## Yvonne G (May 14, 2008)

Hi Josh:

Thanks for putting the petition on the first page of the forum! (to stop the moving of desert tortoises from their home range in California)

Yvonne


----------



## Josh (May 15, 2008)

i figured we could shed a bit more light on the subject this way...


----------



## Crazy1 (May 15, 2008)

Wonderful idea Josh I signed and made my statement. thanks


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (May 15, 2008)

I signed it and have spread the link around too


----------

